# really absorbent bedwetting pants for older kid?



## Llyra

DD1 is 5 1/2 and has never really been consistently dry at night. She's been wearing disposable bedwetting pants-- Good Nites. Anyway, the waste is really getting to me lately, and the price, and I was considering buying cloth bedwetting pants. Does anybody have any recommendations? (My kids were all cloth diapered, and the younger two both wear Starbunz Super Undies at night, but DD is like 43 pounds and very tall. She wears size 7 clothes. She needs something designed specifically for an older child, one beyond diaper age.
Does anything like this even exist, that can really absorb a full pee for an older kid?

Thanks in advance!

edited to add: I'm finding a lot for what is described as a "light bedwetter." That does not describe DD1. She's a heavy bedwetter, at the very least, and she's also an extremely deep sleeper. When we've tried night times without the Good Nites, she usually wets the bed during the night and never wakes up, and if I didn't check on her during the night, she'd sleep all the way until the morning in the wet bed and never even notice. We need something that can ABSORB, you know what I mean?


----------



## mmhinton

I don't have any advice as I am in the same boat (DS1 is 3 y 8 m; 40 lbs and heavy night wetter...we use cloth)..I will be interested to see replies as I'm looking for the same thing


----------



## mumkimum

Happy heinys pocket trainers work well for us using a hemp babies bigger weeds stuffed inside (dd is 3.5 and heavy wetter here too) - and the sizing charts for the trainers go up into the 50/60lb ranges in the larger sizes.

I've found the hemp inserts to make a big difference for absorbency (they've been worth the extra cost for sure) - we have a few superundies too that I use with a joeybunz hemp insert and hemp babies little weeds right now - but we'll probably be picking up larger HH trainers soon ourselves.


----------



## Llyra

The rise on the HHs is too low, though. That's the thing-- she's only 43 pounds, but she's TALL. She's approaching four feet tall. She's really a big kid, even though she's slim.


----------



## broodymama

I've tried the Motherease bedwetter pants for my 5 year old, and it's been hit or miss (so not enough for me to say for sure, especially given the price). The first time we tried them we had a leak, but he also has leaks some nights with the Good Nites.







They are sized for bigger kids, my 30 lb 3 year old wears an extra small and my 45 lb 5 year old wears the small with plenty of room to spare. He's also worn them a few times without having any leaks.

I'm going to try them again tonight, because I'm really wanting to get away from the waste and expense of the Good Nites.


----------



## mumkimum

Ah - see what you mean about sizing. I know motherease makes similar trainers, but I'm not sure if those would fit any better than HH ones.

I've seen an overnight underwear pattern at very baby (by new conceptions)- if you sew or found someone who could does this pattern that you might get something more suitable since it goes up to size 16 (haven't read anything about how well they work myself, though - but something like that would be very customizable).


----------



## Bisou

I just posted a similar posting about my son who is almost 5, about 47 pounds, and a HEAVY bedwetter, like the OP's child.

It seems a little weird that there isn't something out there for these kids. Obviously there are more than a few kids with this problem. We've used Good Nites and other brands of nighttime disposables, but my son will either overflow those or leak out the sides. It seems like if he cocks his leg off to the sides it creates a gap around the leg and leaks out.

I hope that someone has a brilliant idea for us! If not, someone needs to design something great, and QUICK!


----------



## kittywitty

We tried *everything*. Ds has a medical condition and we tried it all. He's now 8 and we just gave up and went to sposie pullups. I really wish there were bigger, _absorbent_ pullups for kids out there.


----------



## My3guys

I would recommend rethinking the Happy Heiny's. I recognize that the classic sizing might not work BUT Linda does special sizes. I really have not found anything else that works as well. The ability to stuff the trainer with as much absorbency as necessary really is terrific.

Look at Happy Heinys again and have your retailer do a special size order for you.

Good luck.


----------



## madison

Here here! Mine is six years old, tall and skinny and cannot stay dry all night. <sigh> I try not to make a big deal out of it, but I could really use the money I'm shelling out for pullups for other things - plus I really loved him in cloth when he was little.

We need some rockin' smart mama to make us some XL sized really cool trainer-like pullups. Help!


----------



## MJB

I have a 7 yr. old bedwetter, he's 50" and 57 lbs. and the XL Happy Heinys trainers fit him. They also have XXL but hopefully we won't need that!
We also use an XL Bummis wrap with a premium prefold + microfiber towel.
Also, there are Drymids boxers for bedwetters which are a stuffable AIO. I'm thinking about buying a couple pairs but I keep hoping we're almost done with this!


----------



## granthammom

My almost 5 year old is a pretty heavy wetter and we're having really good results with the Nikky All-Night Pant (they go up to 65 pounds). You could even add a hemp doubler if you needed to. They pull up like regular underwear. We have occasional leaks, but I think that it has to do with the position he's sleeping in and we were also having occasional leaks with disposable pull-ups. I have also been really happy with some reusable, washable matress covers that lay over the sheet.

I also sometimes wake my son to pee. Either when I get up to pee or when I go to bed. He still wets in his Nikky pant, but not nearly as much.

Hope this helps someone.


----------

